# 20% Tage beim Zweirad Stadler



## LittleDevil16 (5. November 2009)

Am Freitag den 13.11 gibt es wieder 20% auf alles ausser Shimano,Sram, Campa und Selle Italia.
Zweiter Termin ist am Mittwoch den 18.11

Greets


----------



## eastplay (6. November 2009)

Mal ne Frage zu den 20 % Tagen bei Zweirad Stadler. 
Ist es zwingend notwendig einen Personalkaufschein beim Einkauf vorzulegen oder gibt es an diesen Tagen automatisch 20 % auf den Einkauf. Könnte eventuell jemand so einen Personalverkaufsschein hochladen oder per PN versenden?
Vielen, vielen Dank. eastplay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleDevil16 (6. November 2009)

Hi eastplay !Nein du benötigst keinen Schein! Jeder der kommt bekommt den Nachlass!!!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (9. November 2009)

Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=304732&page=4

Dort steht auch, das es keinen Rabatt auf shimano, Companolo und SRAM gibt. Normalerweise gibt es auch keinen Rabatt auf Selle Italia, davon steht auf dem Schein allerdings nichts.


----------



## Deer_KB1 (7. November 2014)

Hallo,
bald ist es ja wieder soweit . Am 14. und 19.11 sollten wieder 20% Tage sein. Auch wenn kein Zettel benötigt wird, so wäre es doch schön, wenn vielleicht jemand einen scannen und posten könnte, wenn sie verfügbar sind.
Bei uns sind einige die sonst nicht hingehen würden.
mfG Peter


----------



## derwaaal (7. November 2014)

Hier stand Blödsinn
sry


----------



## J.Hahn (8. November 2014)

Den hier?


----------



## Deer_KB1 (8. November 2014)

Genau den,
Vielen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende.
/Peter


----------



## ToMo74 (9. November 2014)

Das wird wieder eine Schlacht ;-) 
Hoffentlich haben Sie noch eine Lupine Neo ausliegen oder aber das gute Zeug ist ins Lager verräumt...


----------



## Tom:-) (10. November 2014)

in den letzten jahren konnte man auch bestellen und bekam trotzdem 20%. Man musste halt direkt bezahlen. Fragen lohnt.


----------

